# Surge



## JohnnyO (Oct 23, 2015)

What advice can you give, or what apps are you all using to track surge rates and locations? they don't always show on the Uber app-map for me.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Driver Companion on Android. Just started using it last week. Seems ok so far. Updates every minute.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Surge on iDevices -- free; with in-app purchases for other services


----------



## JohnnyO (Oct 23, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

What 


JohnnyO said:


> What advice can you give, or what apps are you all using to track surge rates and locations? they don't always show on the Uber app-map for me.


you mean surge doesn't show on your Uber app?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

JohnnyO said:


> What advice can you give, or what apps are you all using to track surge rates and locations? they don't always show on the Uber app-map for me.


I have the same problem. It only seems to show surge when there is actually a surge happening. I'd really like them to show all the time though.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

In a week or so, you wont need any 3rd party app. As the Uber app notifies you of surges, and lets you view the heat map without logging in online


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> In a week or so, you wont need any 3rd party app. As the Uber app notifies you of surges, and lets you view the heat map without logging in online


I hope so, because as of this weekend I don't even have a heat map anymore in the partner app. So its less useful than it was.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Qdog915 said:


> I hope so, because as of this weekend I don't even have a heat map anymore in the partner app. So its less useful than it was.


somethings wrong, that shouldnt be


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

This was yesterday. The apps not showing the same thing.


----------

